# Lone Star 1956 Restore



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks to all of the awesome advice on this forum, and some professional advice from a few, I am into week #4 in restoring our 1956 Lone Star Clipper.

We put her in the lake today for the first time in over 30 years. What a joy to see her in the water! Still much work to do, but we are getting there, one day at a time.

I hope you enjoy a few pics. (more later as the work progresses).


Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Bleach & scrubbing......


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Sand, sand and then sand some more...... #-o


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

On the water!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Just another day in Paradise. Not bad for an ole gal that's 58 years old.
Can't wait to see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## bobberboy

Love this boat. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks Bobber.


----------



## Kismet

I'm Proud of you!


Nice work. =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thank you Kis.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

If anybody is looking for a Lone Star steering wheel cap, I know where one is. Really good shape. Not sure of the price. I can put you in touch with the gent that has it.


----------



## Steve A W

TexasLoneStar56
I just found this forum and Your thread, Good job so far.
That's gonna be a great boat. 
Have You thought about using stripper to get the paint off?
I haven't done it but I have been checking out different boat restoration threads
to get ready to tackle a mid 70s Starcraft SS. 
Your comment in the other thread about Your Husband saying it's just a money pit
made Me laugh. 
Usually the Wife says that!
Keep up the good work.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve,

I have tried Klean Strip on the inside. It's "ok", but sure is messy. I'm sanding the outside as smooth as I can get it so that it will be shiny, for now. I am wet sanding, by hand, with 400 grit. I will go up from there. Don't really want to paint it right now. Yes, she is hot, but we live on a lake, so I have her tied to the dock and work on her (wet sanding) in the water. 

I read several posts about stripping aluminum with Easy-Off oven cleaner, the old stinky kind. I tried it on the inside about a 12"x12" space, left it on over night, and then for two days in the hot Texas sun. It started to flake and peel off. (The pic attached is what it looked like.) So, I bought two more cans yesterday morning and sprayed the inside, left it in this hot Texas Sun all day yesterday. I will see what today brings (at 104 heat index). We will pull her out this evening so I can hose her down, away from the lake. Don't want any oven cleaner in the lake.

Yes, she is my money pit, but she's worth it! 

Posting pics of the trailer under the trailer section today. I have questions about it. :?

Thanks for your comments!


----------



## SumDumGuy

When you get a chance please post a pic of the oven cleaner that you are using. I would like to give this a try on a trailer.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Oh goodness! I threw the empty cans away. I first bought the name brand "Easy-Off" oven cleaner. But I bought the Dollar Store brand yesterday. (cheaper). It has the exact same ingredient, uummm, can't recall right off hand. Sodium hydrochloride, I think.

They make two different ones. The old kind that has fumes, stinks to high heaven and will take your breath. :x That's the one to get. The one your Grandmother and Mother used that "stank" up the whole house! :LOL2: 

The newer one says it has less fumes and pleasant smell. I've never used it. No need with self cleaning ovens these days. I don't know if it would work on these kinds of projects or not. :?: 

All the posts I've read specify the old kind, so I bought that one. Believe me, make sure you are in a ventilated area, and hold your breath while spraying! I also wear safety glasses while working, and rubber gloves. It will burn your skin. I got it on my leg yesterday, and just washed it off with water. My leg is fine.

Hope this helps! Let me know how it works for you. Is your trailer aluminum or steel?


----------



## SumDumGuy

Thanks for the info.

The trailer is steel.

It is nice to know the dollar store variety is an option.


----------



## Pappy

Went to Sherwin-Wiliams and was directed to a stripper that is based on Soy....uh huh that's what I thought too. Worked like a champ and was super easy on your skin. Have stripped two boats now with it and my neighbor stripped some furniture with it as well. 
Your boat is looking super and it looks like it is begging for a Big Twin of some kind on it.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Pappy,

Thanks for the advice, and the comments. Big Twin? Wish I could put a big twin on her. About a 2005, 1450cc with Vance and Hines dual exhausts coming out the back. :LOL2: 

We have the original motor; 1955 Mercury Mark 55E. Haven't tackled that yet, but will soon. It's in our storage. I'm ready to put a trolling motor on her! :lol: 

Thanks again!


----------



## skyline223

Wow. What an awesome little boat. 1956 was a great year for America and it shows in the design of that little craft. Keep her moving along! 8)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks Will!

Yes, 1956 was a good year. It just happens to be the year my parents graduated High School. I wish they were still here to see how she is coming along. My Dad told me years ago that she was a nice ride in her day. I'm trying to get her "nice" again. She deserves it.

Still have a lot of work to do on her, but I am enjoying every minute of it. I work on her a little every day.

Memphis, TN! hhmm one of my favorite songs is by Mark Conn, "Walking in Memphis". Good tune to sand to!  

Thanks again!

Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Posted pics of the Mercury Mark 55E motor that goes on her under:
Motors
1955 Mercury Mark 55E

It's the original motor that came on her.  

Enjoy, but don't laugh too hard! It may be old, but it's a Merc!  


Texas


----------



## Steve A W

TexasLoneStar56
How's the project coming along?
Hope You didn't hit a snag or something.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Hi Steve!

Well Sir, yes a snag. It is August in East Texas! Man is it _HOT!_ I tried sanding inside down under the bow one day last week, about 8:00 am. I think that shiny aluminum on the top made it about 400 degrees under that bow. And I was in the shade. :!: Believe me, I was roasting.

I've ordered a couple of parts for her that are here (anchor light cover lens, stainless slot screws). Have not put any other parts back on her yet, including the transom. But I'll get there.

Thanks for asking.  I'll post a few pics later on.


----------



## Steve A W

TexasLoneStar
I've seen Your posts on the motor board, sounds like it's coming along good, but how's the boat coming?
Love those old LoneStars!

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve A W said:


> TexasLoneStar
> I've seen Your posts on the motor board, sounds like it's coming along good, but how's the boat coming?
> Love those old LoneStars!
> 
> Steve A W



Hey Steve,

To tell you the truth, I got bored with it.  It was so hot, so I started on the motor (in the shop with doors open and a fan blowing). Now, it is so cold here, as is everywhere else, and you know the rest of the story. I will let the holidays go by before I start on her again.

Spring always puts a bounce in my step, and I have a personal goal of having her put back together with her motor by spring (March).

Thanks for asking. You are encouraging me to. Thanks!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I haven't posted to this thread in several months. The Old Lone Star Fixty-Six is still waiting for me to get back on her. I've done a little work throughout the winter, but not much. I'm ready for spring and warmer weather.

I have worked on the motor through the winter. Took it down and back up. It's almost ready to fire. As soon as we get to the 60's, I'll have that spring back in my step and get her fired up.

I'm sure everyone else is ready for some warmer weather as well.

I will post pics soon.

Tyler, Texas


----------



## Steve A W

=D> 

I've been waiting for the updates to start.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve A W said:


> =D>
> 
> I've been waiting for the updates to start.
> 
> Steve A W



LOL! I figured you were! Man, this sleet and snow down here has been awful. I know we don't hold a candle to y'all, but we are not use to it in E TX. Having grown up in the Panhandle of Texas where it does sleet and snow, you'd think we wouldn't mind. Well sir, we do mind.....we moved 500 miles from there over 28 years ago, on purpose, to a warmer climate. Come on Spring and Summer! 8)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve,

I've been meaning to tell you how much I have enjoyed _barrowing_ your quote about the Ark. How true it is!!! =D>


----------



## Steve A W

Keith
Did You receive My p/m?
I'm not sure if I sent it right or not.
I'm a better wrench bender than computer pilot. #-o 

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve A W said:


> Keith
> Did You receive My p/m?
> I'm not sure if I sent it right or not.
> I'm a better wrench bender than computer pilot. #-o
> 
> Steve A W



I did! Thank you!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Started on her again. I just had to get up a head of steam and warmer weather. Did a little sanding on the inside yesterday. Still more to do before I can prime. The transom, yeah, I'm getting to that. :?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I was going strong on the sander up in the bow, until a red wasp got after me. :shock: I cleared the front compartment in one leap, hopped the back seats and made it to the back. Home Free! WRONG! I forgot I had the boat pulled back on the trailer. All in one-slow motion, I rode it the the ground, hanging on the sides for dear life. :shock: :shock: Tongue in the air, and me on the back. Well, lets just say, I sure am glad I have long legs because there was nothing else to do but step out over the transom, slowly, and let the tongue back down. _whew_.......

Did anyone see me? Yes! My neighbor came to help, but was laughing so hard he wasn't able to help.

The Good News:
Didn't get stung and found out I can still move pretty fast for an old gal.

The Bad News:
I still had to get back in there and get that nest out. I did! (when I saw the wasp fly out.) 8)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

She looks good.
I'm about to get my '68 Starcraft Falcon out of the garage and finish stripping the paint.


----------



## huntinfool

She's looking great.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> She looks good.
> I'm about to get my '68 Starcraft Falcon out of the garage and finish stripping the paint.



Alright! =D> Let me know the thread, and post pics!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

huntinfool said:


> She's looking great.




Did a little more today, then stuck the vacuum hose down inside and cleaned her out. Had to get back on the motor. See that thread!


----------



## huntinfool

I'll be looking.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

huntinfool said:


> I'll be looking.



Give me your input on the transom. I really don't want to drill out the side rivets and replace. I want to make it out of oak. Our good friend builds custom cabinets and has given me the choice of what kind of wood I want. I prefer oak. His wood is custom cut at a saw mill and has true measurements.

I saw a thread where a guy took two pieces of slab wood and made them fit. One was cut on one end, so as to slide it in. The other was cut on the apposite end and slid in place. He used wood glue and clamped. Then, he had the transom plate made out of diamond plate and bolted it on the outside, with it lapping over to the inside. Was a really pretty finish. I want to try that, but not sure of the strength. I'll have to ask about calculations before I do that.

Years ago, we restored the interior seats on a little old 16' fiberglass walk thru ski boat. At that time, we had access to FRP wall out of wrecked Ryder trucks. I wonder to this day if the seats we redid with that FRP are still good. I bet they are!

Let me know what you think.

Any other comments are welcome.


----------



## huntinfool

Well, its a lot to type on this phone.....but I'll give it a go. 
If it were my boat, I'd make it out of aluminum tubing. 
The tubing is light weight and won't rot. One of the biggest problems in boats is water intrusion and rot. This will be an alternative that will last a lifetime. 
My next choice would be my home made solid poured fiberglass transoms. They will last a lifetime also, but are a little bit heavy. 
My next choice would be a wood transom made from plywood and fiberglassed over. This would last a long time. 
Solid wood is normally not near as strong as plywood. However a solid piece of oak is very tough to beat. 
Everyone has their own opinions. I'm not saying I know it all, but I did have my own business rebuilding boats and transoms. I have probably done over 100 in all sorts of boats. 
I did a tutorial on here about pouring a solid transom for a tin boat.


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
I'm sorry but this made Me laugh :lol: :lol: 
I'm glad Your ok.
On the transom, Ask Your wood supplier.
If He is a cabinet maker, He should be able to make a joint in the wood that will work.

Steve A W





TexasLoneStar56 said:


> I was going strong on the sander up in the bow, until a red wasp got after me. :shock: I cleared the front compartment in one leap, hopped the back seats and made it to the back. Home Free! WRONG! I forgot I had the boat pulled back on the trailer. All in one-slow motion, I rode it the the ground, hanging on the sides for dear life. :shock: :shock: Tongue in the air, and me on the back. Well, lets just say, I sure am glad I have long legs because there was nothing else to do but step out over the transom, slowly, and let the tongue back down. _whew_.......
> 
> Did anyone see me? Yes! My neighbor came to help, but was laughing so hard he wasn't able to help.
> 
> The Good News:
> Didn't get stung and found out I can still move pretty fast for an old gal.
> 
> The Bad News:
> I still had to get back in there and get that nest out. I did! (when I saw the wasp fly out.) 8)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

If you remove the corner caps you should be able to install the new transom fairly easily.
Have you been on www.Iboats.com in the StarCraft owners forum? There's a lot of good info on replacing the transom in older aluminum runabouts.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

I've seen some better pictures of the transom of a 56 clipper. It doesn't have corner caps like the StarCraft boats do. I would think drilling out the rivets holding the gunnels together and riveting the back together would be the best way. 
Iboats has Lone star forum, it's less active than the StarCraft forum but if you posted some questions I'm sure you would get some helpful tips.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Mr. Steve,

Glad you enjoyed the humor in that little episode! My neighbor told everybody he could tell yesterday, still laughing. :LOL2: 

David moved her back up on the trailer and secured the 4x4 tire blocks. I'm not sure he was worried about me, the boat or it crashing into the Harley barn. #-o Probably the Harley Barn! :lol: 

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I've seen some better pictures of the transom of a 56 clipper. It doesn't have corner caps like the StarCraft boats do. I would think drilling out the rivets holding the gunnels together and riveting the back together would be the best way.
> Iboats has Lone star forum, it's less active than the StarCraft forum but if you posted some questions I'm sure you would get some helpful tips.




Thank you for your input. I will look on that forum as well. I do prefer this forum, and it is the only one I am a member of, but I have read many, many other forums in research and advice. I want to learn and appreciate so very much, others sharing with me.

I am not educated on the Starcraft, so I cannot answer with an intelligent answer. 

Where are the better pics located? Is it a transom rebuild? Please share.

Drilling the rivets is what I am trying to avoid, but I do know that it would be the best way. You are right. 

Having been married for _100 years_ to a major wreck body tech on semi's has it's privileges of knowledge in working with aluminum, a hands on coach and his tools. BUT, I'd really like to leave all the original rivets in place, as they do not leak and are sturdy. (I don't like to buck rivets ....I get put on the inside holding the steel. :x; but I can do it.) 

Thank you again for sharing your knowledge. I truly appreciate it!  

Michelle
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Wood calculations:

I had the privileged of working for a Structural Engineer in Dallas, years ago, to which I still stay in contact with. I asked if he will please figure the calcs for me, as I cannot remember things like I use to. :shock: 

In the mean time, I drew up a sketch as to what I am trying to do. Not sure if it will work or not. I may just have to take a step backwards and start drilling out those rivets on the Z-Bar and side flanges. Seems like an easier approach compared to drilling out the top ones.

The original wood in all of her was Mahogany. Can't do that....$$$$ WOW!

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Before pics taken 6.2014


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

The pictures are on Iboats in the Lone Star owners forum. Before you start do some reading there are only 4 pages of post, I don't know if any are transom replacements but I imagine some will be.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Perhaps these will give a better idea of what the transom looks like. The top piece and corners are all one piece. I believe I counted 7 rivets on each side that would have to to drilled out to let the Z-Bar come out. It is bolted in from the back, so that's no problem. I had the bolts/nuts out, then put them back in last summer just so we could see her on the water.

Raining right now, but I will get down there later today and take a couple of pics from outside and the inside of her current state.

Thanks to all of you for your replies. I truly, truly appreciate you! The only way I can learn is to ask questions, and believe me, I am more than willing and eager to learn. This is my project, and even with a hands on coach, he does let me do my own thing and only interferes if he sees I'm doing wrong or knows there is an easier way, or hands me a tool specifically for that application. He reads some of the replies you guys have helped me with and usually tells me, "they are telling you right Michelle". :wink: THANK YOU!

And, YES, he does tell me quite often that she _is_ "My Money Pit". Oh well, I can't take it with me and I'm having a blast getting her back on the water, where she belongs.

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> The pictures are on Iboats in the Lone Star owners forum. Before you start do some reading there are only 4 pages of post, I don't know if any are transom replacements but I imagine some will be.




Ok! Thank you! I am aware that the Clippers were only made in 1956. Perhaps that's why there is so little information on them.

Also, I wanted to tell you, I made a mistake about the Starcraft post earlier. Sorry about that. I forgot our 22' barge is a Starcraft. :roll: So, I do have a little knowledge, but only on our barge. Way different than fishing boat.

Thank you again for the info!
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Huntinfool,

Funny you mentioned fiberglass! hhmmmm......I've been told that. :wink: 

Fiberglass I _won't_ do. I know how hard it is to get those mixes just right, and, how hot it can get in a hurry if it kicks off too fast. A fiberglass girl, I am _not_. I'll leave that to you and David. :lol: A good glass man has a talent all his own. =D> 

I do wish I had some FRP wall though. It was my first thought in replacing the transom. :idea: 

I'm going to look up your threads on the fiberglass. Thanks for all you do and and the encouragement you give.

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

As I was looking back at the beginning of this thread, I noticed I had not updated the info on her motor.

What I thought was a 1955 Mercury Mark 55E, is not. It is a 1960 Mercury 400E, in a Mark 55E case. That thread is in the motor section under 1960 Mercury 400E Restore.

Just wanted to update that info.


----------



## huntinfool

The only downfall to the poured transom is you will need the caps off so you can slide the transom in. I make mine outside the boat and then fit them to the boat. My mix is fool proof.......I mean I've been using it for years! 
[emoji13]


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

huntinfool said:


> The only downfall to the poured transom is you will need the caps off so you can slide the transom in. I make mine outside the boat and then fit them to the boat. My mix is fool proof.......I mean I've been using it for years!
> [emoji13]



LOL! I bet you can mix resin and hardener in your sleep!

David looked at the back with me yesterday. He agrees in that, I'm going to have to go at it from the sides. That top cap is all in one piece. And, yes, there are 7 rivets (vertical) on each side that I am going to have to drill out, plus 2 running horizontal. Then, there are 4 on the back that will have to be drill as well. :x 

I spent several hours Sunday afternoon reading your previous posts, and reading posts on the iboats site. As much time and effort as I have, and am, putting into this whole project, I must do the transom right. I MUST.

I got calcs back from the engineer. He told me in no uncertain circumstances should I have ever even considered piecing the transom. [-X He said the dead load was no problem, but the live load would be. I kinda figured that. He also stated that if I wanted to use oak I could, and seal it, but I really needed to consider the plywood (X). I'll take that advice, along with what you guys have told me. Thank You!

Looks like I'll be doing some drilling today.
Have a good one!
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Just for grins;

Our little 4 year old grandson thinks this is HIS old boat and motor. (it will be) After getting the motor started on Saturday, he informed me yesterday, "Nana, you need to hurry up and get _our_ old boat fixed so we can go play on the big water :!: " The "big water", meaning, the middle of the lake, as we live in a cove. Out of the mouths of babes.  Gotta love 'em.

This pic was taken last summer when we put her in the water for the first time in 30 years. I suppose he _is_ the captain of this ship. What a blessing! [-o<


----------



## CMOS

Nice thread. Michelle, I'm working on a 1963 Lone Start V-hull myself! Almost done. New transom, about 40 new rivets, and one coat of paint thus far. Second coat this next weekend!


CMOS


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

CMOS said:


> Nice thread. Michelle, I'm working on a 1963 Lone Start V-hull myself! Almost done. New transom, about 40 new rivets, and one coat of paint thus far. Second coat this next weekend!
> 
> 
> CMOS



Thank you Sir! Please do let us know where we can find your thread. I'm anxious to see your boat and your progress!  SE TX.....Beaumont?

Michelle
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Ok fellas......spent part of the day drilling rivets. David took a peak, but left me alone. 8) 

I do have the Z-Bar out. I "borrowed" some of David's body tools; small ball ping and steel. Got the transom and sides straightened out from the rivets. I do not normally use a circular motion when cleaning on her with a brass brush, but what the heck....it's behind the transom. I love music, all kinds, so I put on something with a strong rhythm to keep time with. ZZ Top and Lynyrd Skynyrd helped me out today. 8)

The rest of the day, well, I just _had_ to get in the sun and the lake. Good for the soul! [-o< 

A few pics of before and after......bring on the comments.

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Today, I sanded the transom and back compartment with 400 grit on a palm sander. Decided to go ahead and primer the back part. Washed it with water, and then hit it with Mineral Spirits on a rag. Blocked it and rattle canned with Ultra flat grey primer. Don't laugh too hard. A painter, I am not. It appears the aluminum has wrinkles on the left, but it is only shadows.

I am not trying to make this a show boat. I just want to get her going on the water again and have fun with her.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Are you using a self etching primer on the aluminum?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Are you using a self etching primer on the aluminum?



Yes Sir!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Well, low and behold! :shock: I had forgotten about a full sheet of 3/4" plywood (X) that was left over from our boys river barge project. The boys gave it to me. It is stored in our back storage building. I saw it yesterday as I was in there looking for something else. (I take it the good Lord is answering my prayer about what to make the transom out of....He put it right in front of my face!) [-o< 

Looks like I'll be making a pattern for that transom today and getting the circular saw and jig saw out (unless it's raining). I like to mess with wood. Dad taught me that.  

I try very hard to treat others as I want to be treated; with kindness, compassion and respect. I'd like to thank everyone of you for treating me with kindness, compassion and respect. I truly appreciate it!

Keep the wind at our back, the sun on your face and your eyes on God!
Have a good one~
M


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
It's lookin good so far.
Are You going to paint it like it was originally?
Keep up the good work.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve A W said:


> Michelle
> It's lookin good so far.
> Are You going to paint it like it was originally?
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Steve A W



Thanks Steve! I'm trying.

I have seen the original colors of "Seagull White & Newport Green". I've even researched the paint codes and had a close friend that is a painter look at the codes. I know he can mix them, but I'm not really fond of them. They seem, well, plain. I'm sure she was glowing in 1956, and I don't take that away, but I want to do something a little different.

I like the idea of a light sand color on the inside and on top. It would be a feasible color for easy clean up and cool for these hot Texas summer days. There was a color in 1956 that was more of a turquoise/blue green that I really like for the bottom. I will have to wait and see what the middle looks like, left shiny aluminum. I sure do like the look of the shiny aluminum, but it's _hot_! The million dollar question is: How much $$$$ do I want to spend on paint? :shock:

I have envisioned the seat cushions being pleated vinyl Turquoise/blue green and light sand, with piping, to match the boat. We'll see. You have to remember, this is my "money pit", so David says, and since I'm not exactly broke out with money, we'll just have to see. :LOL2: 

Whatever the colors, the motor will be painted to match, and the trailer. (eventually)

So, kick in your thoughts on that.

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I am sorry to report that I have not had the chance to cut out the transom, yet. We've had over 2" of rain in 24 hours. No complaints, No excuses, just stating a fact. Perhaps over the weekend.


----------



## huntinfool

Keep at it.


----------



## Keystone

Looking forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks guys! I probably needed that little "push".  

As the sun rises, the sky is on fire with vivid colors of pink, purple and orange this morning, I am thankful for my eyes to see the beauty He created. [-o< 

New battery and plugs for the Merc 70 on our Starcraft barge/pontoon, so I know that will be first in line today. With all the rain, the Sabine River is up, so I'm sure our girls and grandkids will head that way. Me, I'm kinda thinking I might have to get some wind in my face at some point today, maybe. First, take a stroll on the barge out on the lake, then maybe get the Harley's out. Fellows.....that transom wood might get cut today, and it might not. just sayin........ :wink: Who knows :?: We might decide to follow the girls down river. 8) 

Thank you Lord, for such a beautiful day, family and this free country we call home. THANK YOU! [-o< 

Enjoy the weekend!
M


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Rustoleum paint can be custom tinted, there are about 100 colors available including a turquoise.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Rustoleum paint can be custom tinted, there are about 100 colors available including a turquoise.




I did not know that. Thank you for the info. I'll do some research on it and see what they have available. Thanks again!  

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Rain, rain, rain, rain, rain........not complaining, just stating a fact.

I did pull off the old steering wheel today and cleaned it up. Sanded on it some, then used Dawn and hot water. Yuk at all the black! I ordered some PC-7 epoxy to repair it with. I have read several older posts on here about the product and how to use it. We will see what the weather does in the next few days, as I know high humidity might affect it. Post some before pics of the steering wheel. Pretty sad.  

M


----------



## VinTin

Nice looking boat! 

I found and bought what I thought was a Lonestar Admiral Deluxe in a local salvage yard a couple of years ago. I see now it must be a Clipper.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

VinTin said:


> Nice looking boat!
> 
> I found and bought what I thought was a Lonestar Admiral Deluxe in a local salvage yard a couple of years ago. I see now it must be a Clipper.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


 OH WOW! Those are so rare! Only made in 1956!!!
So, where did you find her at? State?
If you would like for me to ID for you, I'll be glad to.


----------



## VinTin

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> OH WOW! Those are so rare! Only made in 1956!!!
> So, where did you find her at? State?
> If you would like for me to ID for you, I'll be glad to.



I found it near Gainesville GA. 

Thanks for the serial number info in the PM you sent.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

VinTin said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OH WOW! Those are so rare! Only made in 1956!!!
> So, where did you find her at? State?
> If you would like for me to ID for you, I'll be glad to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found it near Gainesville GA.
> 
> Thanks for the serial number info in the PM you sent.
Click to expand...


You are very welcome. Glad to be of help.

BTW: :WELCOME: Aboard!
I hope you find this site as interesting and helpful as I do. Everyone on here is friendly and eager to share their knowledge.  

Please do start a thread on your restore. I am anxious to see what you are doing with her, or one of other vintage boats you have. Please let me know where your thread is so that I may follow it! I do love those old Lone Stars! 8)

Stay tuned in on Miss Fifty-Six! Comments are always welcome!  

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Vin Tin,

Would you be so kind as to take a measurement for me, please? I see your Clipper still has one gusset for the back of the seats. Ours were all gone. I would truly appreciate some measurements on it, if it is no trouble to you. No hurry, I'm still a ways away from manufacturing the gussets.

Thank you in advance!

M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Today, I mixed a small part of the PC-7 epoxy and experimented with it on a few small cracks. After about 4 hours, it was finally beginning to cure. I mixed up more, and applied to all cracks and chipped off pieces. Boy is that stuff thick. I had read where most people ended up using their fingers to smooth it out, but I really didn't want that stuff on my hands. I used tooth pics to push it into cracks and smoothed it out with the back side of a plastic knife. It was kind of like applying really thick icing to a cake, if you will. The hardest part was applying a glob of it to the chipped off parts that were gone. Had to mold it, so to speak.

I have it in the house, under climate control, so we will see what tomorrow brings. I'm sure I will be sanding on it, shaping as I go.

:?: What's the best kind of rattle can paint to use on it? Krylon for rubber and plastics, maybe? :-k I know I have to primer it first, then paint.

Comments Welcome!


----------



## VinTin

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Vin Tin,
> 
> Would you be so kind as to take a measurement for me, please? I see your Clipper still has one gusset for the back of the seats. Ours were all gone. I would truly appreciate some measurements on it, if it is no trouble to you. No hurry, I'm still a ways away from manufacturing the gussets.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> M
> Tyler, Texas



Here you go:

(that's a 1958 Lonestar in the background in that one photo)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Vin Tin,

I can't thank you enough! I tip my hat to you, sir! :USA1: Fantastic pics!

I saw that other LS in the background.  So, when are you starting a restore?

One of my fav sayings, "I'm like the fat kid in the candy store"; when it comes to vintage boats and motors. Most ladies want to shop for heels; I want to shop for vintage boat parts. :LOL2:

Thank you again! I have saved the pics for references.
M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Good sakes at the rain! And more coming for the next three days. opcorn: 

Sanded on the steering wheel today with 320 black wet/dry. Epoxy is easier to sand than I thought it would be. Can't primer or paint with the humidity so high, so I'm at a stand still. :|


----------



## Steve A W

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Vin Tin,
> 
> I can't thank you enough! I tip my hat to you, sir! :USA1: Fantastic pics!
> 
> I saw that other LS in the background.  So, when are you starting a restore?
> 
> One of my fav sayings, "I'm like the fat kid in the candy store"; when it comes to vintage boats and motors. Most ladies want to shop for heels; I want to shop for vintage boat parts. :LOL2:
> 
> Thank you again! I have saved the pics for references.
> M
> Tyler, Texas


Michelle
Your Husband is a lucky Man! =D> 
So How long does the monsoon season last down there?


Steve A W


----------



## VinTin

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Vin Tin,
> 
> I can't thank you enough! I tip my hat to you, sir! :USA1: Fantastic pics!
> 
> I saw that other LS in the background.  So, when are you starting a restore?
> 
> One of my fav sayings, "I'm like the fat kid in the candy store"; when it comes to vintage boats and motors. Most ladies want to shop for heels; I want to shop for vintage boat parts. :LOL2:
> 
> Thank you again! I have saved the pics for references.
> M
> Tyler, Texas



Glad to help with the photos.

The Lonestar Cruisemaster won't be until next year or so.


----------



## huntinfool

Y'all need to stop. 









I'm starting to have this desire to restore an old boat........


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

> So How long does the monsoon season last down there?


 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

We are wondering that ourselves! Tyler, Texas is 8+ inches above average, for this year. :shock: 
No complaints [-X ......California is drying up.  

We did have a gorgeous day yesterday. Had to replace bunks on our pontoon boat trailer, and do a few things to the boat itself. Listed it for sale Monday night; she sold at 9:00 yesterday morning, to the first couple that looked at her. Sad, but glad.

Now.....back on the Fifty-Six! Going to buy spar verithane(sp) today to coat the transom wood. It's raining, AGAIN, so not sure if I can get any work done on her or not.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

huntinfool said:


> Y'all need to stop.
> I'm starting to have this desire to restore an old boat........



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

So......what are you waiting for? The monsoons to stop? :LOL2: 
My goodness!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

:-({|= Yea, yea, I know.....
But if you've seen any kind of weather reports, Texas has had some terrible rain storms. Sun is out today so perhaps I can get the steering wheel primed.

I am soooo ready to just put it back together and just play with her for the summer. I am about to say to heck with the paint, but I know I will regret that.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Got the steering wheel primed! It aint purdy, but it'll do. Have it sanded and ready for paint.

Took the hubby with me today to make sure I bought the right kind of rivets. Guess I better get that spar urethane on the transom wood and get it ready to set in so we can buck rivet the z-bar back in.

Just a small note:
Calling for rain, rain and more rain, for the next 4 days. My Goodness sakes! Hard to paint, urethane, primer with this high humidity. Just sayin........ ](*,)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Ok guys......epoxy glue for the transom. Need to glue 2 pieces of plywood together. #-o Help!

What kind? Brand?

Any and all comments welcome!


----------



## kcsphil

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Ok guys......epoxy glue for the transom. Need to glue 2 pieces of plywood together. #-o Help!
> 
> What kind? Brand?
> 
> Any and all comments welcome!



A lot of the professional boatbuilding folks use West System epoxies, both for building and for laying up of glass over molds, hulls, etc. But you may not need to go that route. Gorilla Glue (the brown stuff that almost looks like honey) will create a very water tight bond if used correctly. Heck, it will probably be stronger then the glue in the plywood itself. The key thing is to wet the wood surfaces first - don't soak them but make sure they are visibly and evenly wet. This will draw the glue into the wood surface. Then spread a thin even film across the surface of one piece and place the other. Clamp the snot out of it, and make sure you have a wet rag around to wipe up the glue that squeezes out around the edge. If there is not much squeeze out you can wait till it dries and then cut it off with a sharp utility knife.

Good Luck!


----------



## Kismet

_Then spread a* thin *even film across the surface of one piece and place the other_

Thin film....Gorilla glue expands. No really, THIN.

Nice work, as usual. =D>

Oh, somewhere in your thread you talked about leaving the aluminum shiny. There's a product named "Sharkhide," I believe, which is a transparent coating for just such a use.

I believe it is expensive, comparatively, and I don't know much about it, and its longevity. Might be worth a look.

You come a long way, pilgrim.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Many, many thanks to both of you! I truly appreciate it.

I know glass would be best, but a glass gal I am not. The hubby? Nope, he won't do it for me. Still keeps telling me she is my money pit and won't help at all with anything now. :roll: Oh well, I'll keep plugging along.

Gorilla Glue! See, I never thought of that. I have used it on other applications so I know how it expands. Thank You! 

Kis, you've been in on this since I started it last summer. Thank you for your kind words of encouragement. :wink: 

After talking to a good friend that is an auto painter, and has been for 35 years, he told me if I will prep it he will shoot it with paint. With all this rain, rain and more rain, I can't get the etching primer on the inside for him to shoot it. He is also going to shoot the bottom and the top with paint. It's just too hot leaving it shiny aluminum on the top.

I've chosen the colors; Rustoleum Seaside and white. Kind of a turquoise color of the time. I want to leave the middle shiny aluminum, but we'll see what it looks like. Might shoot it white as well. :-k 

Thank you again! Raining again, so I'll see about getting these two pieces glued together today.

M


----------



## Kismet

Shiny is purty. Anybody can paint, but jeez...SHINY !!!. Lord knows it distracts most men from the tasks at hand. 


So, I did a search on line:
Here, from Sharkhide company owner responding to a post 2009: 
_


HONDAM;2176919 said:



I have used Sharkhide on several aluminum boats. It does what it supposed to do very well.

The only problem with it is that it is an item that needs to be maintained. You must use the correct sharkhide cleaning solutions when cleaning it because it rubs off fairly easily, so much that it needs to be replaced every few years. Unfortunately i learned this the hard way by trying to polish a boat and polishing the sharkhide right off.

Hi there HONDAM,
Nice looking boat! Do you keep it in IL? If so, I bet you don't find many like yours roaming around.
Thanks a bunch for sharing your opinion about Sharkhide Metal Protectant. I rely heavily on word of mouth.
I did notice something you said about "needs to be maintained" and "correct sharkhide cleaning solutions". You're absolutely correct to a point. But I'd like to clarify what that entails. The only "maintainence" required is to re seal any areas you might have scraped, rubed or scratch off, and to re coat after every few years of use. As far as special cleaners, I suggest staying away from all of them. I recomend just wiping the boat down with a wet towel when you load it, or if you do need to scrub the hull, just use a hot soapy solution just like you do on your car. Thats it.
I hope info this helps taking care of your hull.
Clint

Click to expand...

_


HONDAM;2176919 said:


> and here's a response from a 2013 guy: _Since this was originally posted I have used sharkhide on two trailers. It kept them from graying out and kept them shiny. I only use water to clean them. Stuck dirt I remove with a wet dripping rag. The first app was in 07 and it lasted till I sold t he boat in late 2010. I have no idea if it's still effective as I no longer owen the boat.
> 
> My new trailer has one app of Sharkhide and is still shiny since December. I need to apply another coat as soon as it stop raining where the trailer's at.
> 
> Follow the instructions Clean the trailer with soap. Rinse off soap, Wait till it dries, Apply the Sharkhide. Let it dry. I never did any of the other stuff they recommend. Woprks ok without it._
> 
> I have absolute no interest, vested or otherwise, in the company.
> 
> but shiny is purty.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Oh Wow! Sounds like a good product. I've seen some stuff used on old airstream trailers that makes them purdy! Have no idea what it is though. I love it shiny, it's just so hot. I found that out last August when I was under the bow sanding. OMGoodness! I thought I was in Reynolds Wrap, at about 400*! :shock: 

Shame on you Kis! You are making me want to leave her shiny! :mrgreen: 

The hubby told me they used a product on semi truck fuel tanks to make them shiny, but it's $$$. I do have a small amount, some of which I put on the very front of the bow last summer. It is still shiny. I'll check in to the shark stuff. You've spiked my curiosity. :-k 

Didn't get the glue done today. Man, it is so humid from all the rain. I might just have to bring it in the house so it is under climate control.

I did get her dashes cut out though.....with a little help from the hubby. Yes, he helped me....reluctantly but he did. The first cut I did, I messed around and let the board fall off on my forearm, all while holding the circular saw with the other hand. I hate that saw, but it is what it is and glad we have one. The good news: both dashes are cut out and ready to sand an urethane, AND, no broke fingernails! =D> Arm is sore, skint and bruised but nothing a little time won't heal.  All in a good days work!

Thanks again for the info!  
M


----------



## Steve A W

M
Sounds like Your making progress.
Be careful about taking projects into the house.
It's been My experience that Spouses don't usually like that!
LOL
Good luck with the transom.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve A W said:


> M
> Sounds like Your making progress.
> Be careful about taking projects into the house.
> It's been My experience that Spouses don't usually like that!
> LOL
> Good luck with the transom.
> 
> Steve A W



Too Late! After the down pour stopped this morning, I brought both dashes in. Got them stained, wiped down and leaned up to dry over night. Will sand a bit in the morning and start the urethane process.

The Spouse knows not to say too much about it. [-X Just sayin'........ :LOL2: 

M


----------



## huntinfool

I can't wait to see her done.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

huntinfool said:


> I can't wait to see her done.



You and me both! Tired of working on her. Just ready to play with her for a while.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

"Let the sunshine in, the sun, shine in"! 8) 

Got the transom glued today! (With a little coaching and help from the hubby.) Plus, he loaned me several sets of his clamps, and clamped them for me. So, it has been sitting all day clamped, and will leave it overnight. Will take the clamps off tomorrow, bring it in the house as well, and urethane. (climate control with this humid weather)

Have stained and got one coat of spar uretane on the dashes. Sanded them this morning and ready for a second coat. (Yes, in the house!) Sometimes, ya just gotta do what ya gotta do!

I have the greatest son-in-law in the world! He brought me wood to do the seats with today! :beer:

So......is she getting painted, or not!???! :?: Probably not right now. I just want to play with her and take our grand kids out on her! And, of course, our uncle that gave her to us 20 years ago. :wink: 

Pics soon......
M

PS: Living on the lake is a true blessing. Truly it is. It is also a humongous load of work to keep it looking nice. With all the rain we've had, I have not been able to get in the lake and rake the swimming area, until today. 8) As with all the rain, and May being cotton mouth mating season, we have killed 6 in the last 5 days. The last one, I took out about 3pm this afternoon. I love that 20 guage! Choot 'em! :LOL2:


----------



## WaterWaif

What a blue ribbon thread,boat, and parties involved.
Your sweat equity is paying off with a gem of a craft.
I as with others enjoy following your progress,(psheew/work) and can relate to the great feeling of getting an old motor fired up (from your other thread). If attitude is every thing, you win!
Great project.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

WaterWaif said:


> What a blue ribbon thread,boat, and parties involved.
> Your sweat equity is paying off with a gem of a craft.
> I as with others enjoy following your progress,(psheew/work) and can relate to the great feeling of getting an old motor fired up (from your other thread). If attitude is every thing, you win!
> Great project.



Thank you, Sir. That is very kind of you. I'm glad you are enjoying the thread.  
I will post a few more pics later on today.

Stay tuned! 8) 
M


----------



## Kismet

er....


Shiny is purty.



_justsayin'_



:mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Kismet said:


> er....
> 
> 
> Shiny is purty.
> 
> 
> 
> _justsayin'_
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Dog gone you Kis! Dad-nab-it! Well I de clair! :LOL22: 

The hubby's buffer is air. Our little pancake compressor won't carry that load. I want an electric one. Guess that will be my next tool. :mrgreen: 

I tried a little of the powerful stuff on the back corner of the transom the other day. Used an old sock to rub, and rub, and rub some more. Still can't get _all_ the black off. I have got to get a buffer with a wool pad. THEN, she will be "purty"; "purdy"!

(BTW: Hubby says that stuff is a type of rouge. He told me I didn't have enough elbow grease to buff it like it should be. He's right!) :?

I did look up the Sharkhide and read about it. I thought it funny that they advertise for cloth baby diapers. :LOL2: I've known that for years!!!! Used all of our girls up already though. Guess I need to buy some more. Who would have thought I'd be buying cloth baby diapers when our baby is 28 years old! :lol: 

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

"I've got sunshine, on a cloudy day...."

A few pics taken this morning. YES, in the house! It's raining _again_. :x 
(Sorry about the glare.)
The stain I used is a med oak. I like that color, a lot. It really made the wood grain stand out. I've got two coats of urethane on the dashes. I will see what they look like with 3 or 4 coats, maybe more. Shiny is purty!

The transom is glued, sanded and ready for stain on the front side. No need to stain the back side. In fact, I have already applied the first coat of urethane to the back.

Come on by......my kitchen has the aroma of the fumes of spar urethane! No Smoking! 8-[ 

M

(yes, I have the kitchen window open......otherwise, I would be passed out instead of reporting the progress) :-s


----------



## huntinfool

Transom looks good.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thank you Huntinfool.  

I managed to get the stain on that side Friday afternoon, and then applied a coat of uretane today, before all the storms hit, again.

This rain is totally unbelievable! Our dock is almost under water. How's it down your way? Prayers for those still missing from the flash floods yesterday at Wimbly. [-o< I know that's real close to you.

I'm getting there......one layer at a time, in the house. 8) 

M

PS: If you get a chance, pull up Lake Texoma. Water is rushing over the spillway. Man, that's a huge lake! If that dam breaks, folks will be flooded all the way to Austin. :shock:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Kismet said:


> er....
> 
> 
> Shiny is purty.
> 
> 
> 
> _justsayin'_
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



Alright, Alright, Alright!
Bought a little cheap electric buffer Friday morning. It only has 3500 rpms so I guess I'll see what it can do. It came with two bonnets; one is a sponge applicator and the other one is terry cloth. I did buy a wool pad extra. I'll keep you posted.

M


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
The wood parts are looking good =D> 
I hope all is well after the weather You've had the last couple days.
Can't wait for the pict's of the hull after the buffing.
Good luck with that job.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thank you kindly, Mr. Steve!
We are saturated, but holding our own. Folks further South are _way_ worse.....flooded. [-o< 

The sun was shining today, for awhile, so I managed to get another coat of urethane on all three pieces, both sides. Brought them back in the house for tonight, as it is raining AGAIN. :x 

If I get a chance, I'll do some buffing tomorrow. I'm anxious to see what that buffer will do.

Thanks for checking in. Your comments are always appreciated.  

M


----------



## spudz

VERY COOL!!!! I picked up the exact boat last year. ALTHOUGH mine is listed as a 1957 on the title and had the original 57 evinrude 18hp it is EXACTLY like your clipper. I wondered why it nothing matched my boat for 1957. It was either a carry over 56 or somewhere along the line the title got misprinted. Either way it is exactly like yours. I saved mine from going to the scrap yard when scrap prices were high and gave $300 for boat and motor. I took the 18hp outboard to a local shop to get it running last year and it turned up missing.... they replaced it with an identical 1958 model 18hp that runs so it is what it is. this is motivation for me to get back at my boat. I see they are rated for up to a 40hp motor so I have been thinking about looking for a later model 35-40hp for reliability. I have a 1960 feathercraft with its original 40hp 1960 Johnson and its not fun when the old girl strands you in the middle of the lake haha. I don't have any pics of the lonestar but here is a pic of my feathercraft. I had it out last weekend.


----------



## CMOS

Love seeing these old boats being used and in action! I comment to my wife that we're out on the lake for less than $2000 total, while pointing out boats that are running in the $30,000 price range. :mrgreen: 

The last 3 times I took out my tinny we averaged $6 in fuel for the day. :mrgreen: 


CMOS


----------



## spudz

yeah I enjoy them, im only 29 but love these old tin boats. I also like the attention they get. Everytime I take it out, even when it breaks down I always have people tell me how much they love it. BTW I have less then 2k in the 60 feathercraft!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Spudz,

Thank you for sharing! Cool old boat! =D> 

BTW: :WELCOME: aboard!
I hope you find this site as interesting and helpful as I. Everyone on here is friendly and eager to share their knowledge. If I can ever be of help, please let me know.
M
Tyler, Texas


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

OH MY! Talk about an all night rain storm! WOW! Dock is under water now. The spillway is rushing so fast it sounds like the ocean.

Sunshine and 85* but so very humid. I have one more coat of urethane to apply and I'll have the transom and both dashes ready.  

No, I didn't get that done today. Well, ya see, what had happened was......
I looked on CL early (5am) this morning. Low and Behold what did I see :?: :!: A Prize!!!
Y'all know I'm a sucker for old boat motors. :mrgreen: 
1981 Mercury 18hp 2 stroke

Boat motor......$75
New gas lines, bulb and fuel attachment......$49

Brought her home, set it on the back of "Dessert Storm", hooked the water hose to her, 4 pulls and she cranked! She is missing the tilt pin and springs for the reverse lock so I will order those in a bit.

Did not take her out on the lake today. It is flooded and debris is floating. A little too dangerous for this ole' gal right now. [-X AND, Dessert Storm needs a new transom, too. That 18hp is way bigger and heavier than the Johnson 9.5. Looks like I'm going to be "looking" for a little bigger flat bottom! Just like the fat kid in the candy store! :LOL2:

(And, Yes, the hubby went with me to get her!)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

CMOS said:


> Love seeing these old boats being used and in action! I comment to my wife that we're out on the lake for less than $2000 total, while pointing out boats that are running in the $30,000 price range. :mrgreen:
> 
> The last 3 times I took out my tinny we averaged $6 in fuel for the day. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> CMOS



That's Right! =D> =D> =D> 

It's not about the amount of money you spend getting on the water; it's all about having fun with family and friends and making memories. 8)

I'm with you on the $6 for gas for the day, and riding in something that I restored, with my own hands.....blood, sweat and fingernails.  

M


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
Nice score on the Mercury =D> =D> =D> 
$75 is a heck of a good price. You never see Merc's go that cheap up here.
Out of thirty some motors in My collection I don't have any Merc's.
I don't have anything against them, I just can't afford them  
Good Luck with it.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks Steve!
I know you have a nice collection. I guess I never thought about the price of Mercs. I just found a deal and went for it! I would have bought it if it were a Johnson or Evinrude or Yamaha. Just at the right place at the right time. (Thank you Lord!) [-o<

BTW: They never go that cheap down here either. More like $300+. The guy said he didn't want to have to clean the carb, fuel filter, replace lines, impeller, or seals. Glad he didn't! We can! :LOL2:


----------



## CMOS

Nice score on the 18 Merc! =D> There are always deals if you just keep watching. LOT's of people have OB's in their garages or barns that have been collecting dust, just waiting for one of us to grab em!

CMOS


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks CMOS! It's heavier than I thought it would be, but that's ok. Got the reverse lock assy ordered today. That's a must have! I've got to look a little deeper to find a tilt lock pin. I didn't realize there are so many different ones with different part numbers. :shock: 

Sending you a PM on a possible lower unit for your Johnson. Fingers crossed!

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

> Shiny is purty. Anybody can paint, but jeez...SHINY !!!. Lord knows it distracts most men from the tasks at hand.



Ok Mr. Kismet & Mr. Steve,

Here's what I did today with the little buffer. BIG difference! I must tell you I had to wet sand (by hand), rinse good and let dry before I ever started with the compound/polish*. That little corner took about an hour to do. I did the transom too, but it has so many dings and scratches from where some moron took a grinder to it years ago. :x It is not as pretty as the side. Oh Well, it is what it is, and will have a plate over the center of it anyway.

I did get the last coat of urethane of the 3 pieces this morning. Whew! Glad that's done. :beer:

M

*The hubby had me buy just regular _Mother's_ aluminum polish. Says that rouge he has is way to difficult for me to do with that little buffer. :| The black that I had on the pad, and my hands, was unreal. It works.....how long, we don't know, but I guess I'm going to find out. opcorn: 





(And, NO,  that's not our house in the background with all the weeds and grass that need to be mowed. It was my parents home and it _was_ a magnificent show place. We sold it several years ago, after my parents past away.) ](*,)


----------



## Kismet

Proud of you, I am.

and just to give you an inkling of what generic brillo pads do to VERY oxidized aluminum:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

> and just to give you an inkling of what generic brillo pads do to VERY oxidized aluminum:



SERIOUSLY :?: :!: :?: 

Doesn't that scratch it? I thought of fine steel wool, but wasn't sure. I was scared the fibers would leave tiny rust marks later on. Go figure.....a brillo pad. :-k

M


----------



## camoje86

I started mine with a brillo pad. The brillo pad did clean it, but was leaving what looked like scratches. I used steel wool. I even got the spot from the Brillo pad so it didn't look to bad.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

camoje86 said:


> I started mine with a brillo pad. The brillo pad did clean it, but was leaving what looked like scratches. I used steel wool. I even got the spot from the Brillo pad so it didn't look to bad.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

What a beautiful morning! The sun is shining, the sky is blue, the birds are singing, and all God's creatures say, "THANK YOU, LORD, THANK YOU!" [-o< [-o< [-o< 
Can I get an AMEN :?: :!:

Our son-in-law is going to help me with getting the transom back in, later on today.  We'll see what happens. Enjoy your Sunday, and be thankful in it! [-o< 
M


----------



## Kismet

Brillo pads left miniscule scratches, yes. I was scouring years of exposure, with some neglect tossed in.


Finer finishes like yours should probably have steel wool. AND, using the polish and buffer should give you an even finish; mine looked much cleaner than it had been, but you could tell some old guy went after it by hand.  

As I said,


> Going over the hull as meticulously as I did, I found a lot of small scratches and shallow gouges from the 58 years of life this Model A has gone through. I'm not going to try and make it new again, nor am I aiming at a flashy appearance. I just want it to be "nice."



Also, I didn't coat the hull, so it just went back to oxidizing. After a Winter's storage, I finished the rehab and sold it. The bright, reflective, shine disappeared over the Winter in the shed.




Your craft is going to be so much more attractive. You do good work, kiddo.

=D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Well, I did a little buffing yesterday, then, our son-in-law came by. Needless to say, all it took was a small nudge to get us to go to the Sabine River.  So, no, transom is not in yet. Soon!
(pics of the river out of it's banks posted on the barge thread)
Barge/Cabin Build on the Sabine River, East Texas

Kis,
Thanks for the pics, and the advice. Hubby says you are right about the brillo pads taking off years of oxidation. I've got the oxidation off, just need to clean it back up from it setting over the winter. Wet sanded it with 600. It's hard to keep it shiny, but I'm trying.

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Hello Sunshine in Texas! [-o< 

Polished and buffed all of one side yesterday morning. Then, our 10 year old granddaughter came, so, I _had_ to play and swim with her.  (all day long......a bit sun burnt.....oooops! :shock: )

Got the transom dry fitted in the boat today, but I had to take it back out. Apparently, I didn't have my reading glasses on when I took the measurements. I had to cut 2" off the bottom side. Oh well, better to long than too short. Now, you all know how I just hate to use a circular saw, so, I got it marked and ready to cut. Our neighbor stopped by this afternoon (who is a cabinet builder) and obliged me with cutting it. 8) One straight saw cut for 2 ice cold Bud Lights = Good Trade! :LOL2: 

I have already got one coat of urethane on that edge, and will do 3 more. It is the bottom side that rests in the z-bar, so I want it well protected. I'll do that tomorrow. I will also do more polishing and buffing.

My Neighbors Quote, "Don't do it _all_ today...you won't have anything to do tomorrow"! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

More pics coming.....

M


----------



## CMOS

Looking forward to seeing this on the water! =D> 


CMOS


----------



## Steve A W

Sounds good.
You'll be on the water in no time!

Steve A W


----------



## bobberboy

I just looked over this project again. It's been a while since I caught up with the progress. I really love this boat. I like the color combo the way it is now with the very vintage green bottom and shiny everywhere else. I probably shouldn't have looked, it makes me want to reconsider whether to sell mine. I've got it listed on C'sL with only one inquiry. I wish I had a barn...wait a minute, no I don't!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

bobberboy said:


> I just looked over this project again. It's been a while since I caught up with the progress. I really love this boat. I like the color combo the way it is now with the very vintage green bottom and shiny everywhere else. I probably shouldn't have looked, it makes me want to reconsider whether to sell mine. I've got it listed on C'sL with only one inquiry. I wish I had a barn...wait a minute, no I don't!



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
AND.....I wish we were closer so I could buy yours.....wait a minute, no I don't! I'd have d-i-v-o-r-c-e papers served on me. :LOL2: 

Thank you for the vote of confidence on the colors. Kismet has kindly directed me on the polishing, so I've been at it....."wax on - wax off". WOW! :shock: Brother, that's a job! :!: 

More urethane on the bottom side of the transom this morning, then it went to 94*. Had chores to do getting ready for the weekend and our other 2 grand kids coming.  I'm trying so very hard to get her in the water. Perhaps with a little help and a few kind words. :mrgreen: 

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I have run into a snag on the transom. Hubby helped me get it in Saturday morning, but, I've got problems.

It is 1 1/2" thick, and it should only be 1 3/8". Wouldn't think that would make such a big deal, but it does. Hubby ground off enough at the top to get it in. Had to put a porta-power on it to get it pushed all the way up and clamped it for me. When I fit the z-bar and corner pieces, they won't go. It's off just enough on the thickness to make it impossible to rivet in back in. :x 

I'm going to mark it today, take it back out, and grind off what has to be, then urethane again over those places. That is, if I can get it back out. :shock: I might have to just bite the bullet and crawl up inside and grind it off. Shoot-fire and spit bullets! :?

Oh well, it is what it is and must be done. :wink: 
M





UPDATE: I got it back out. =D> A friend is going to plane it for me tomorrow after work.  I'll have him plane it on the back side, and re-urethane.


----------



## Steve A W

At least it was one step forward and only one and a half step back!
Count Yer Blessings.

Steve A W


----------



## Kismet

nice vise grips.

I had to sit on the floor and press my feet against mine all night long. KILLED my lower back.







ok, maybe not. :mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Kismet said:


> nice vise grips.
> 
> I had to sit on the floor and press my feet against mine all night long. KILLED my lower back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, maybe not. :mrgreen:



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Hubby has a whole drawer dedicated to clamps. Goes with the territory of being a major wreck (semi trucks/motor homes/ER vehicles) body man for so many years. He may not help me much on the restore, but he sure lets me use some nice tools! :mrgreen: 
I am grateful! :wink:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Played with grand kids all week but did manage to get a little work done.

Our friend (the cabinet builder) planed the transom for me. I urethaned it again. Fits perfect. I need an extra set of hands to clamp it back in place.....perhaps today.

Dashes are ready to go in. I had to fit and shave, and fit and shave on the top side to allow for the curvature of the boat. Got 'em done. Need an extra set of hands to put those in too. My grand kids are not strong enough to hold in place long enough for me to drill the holes and bolt. That's ok, they tried to help Nana! :mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Button down the hatches...Here it comes again! Raining off and on all day. Storm coming ashore at Galveston (4 hours south). Looks like we are in for 3 days of more flooding rains. opcorn: 

CMOS & Huntinfool.......tie your hat down and move to high ground! :shock: Y'all are going to see it 12 to 24 hours ahead of us. 3" to 7" is A LOT of rain fellas :!: 

I did manage to get one of the seats stained today. Perhaps I can do more in the house, just like I did the transom and dashes. :wink: 

Steve AW.......that's a half a step forward! :LOL2: 

I sense urethane fumes in my kitchen again. 8-[ 

M


----------



## nlester

Good luck. 

We really wanted to be on Lake Tawakoni this Wednesday.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

nlester said:


> Good luck.
> 
> We really wanted to be on Lake Tawakoni this Wednesday.



I hear ya! News says "Bill" came ashore at Matagorda this morning. Looks like it's headed more y'alls way than ours. Nevertheless, we are all in for rain, rain, rain the next 2 days.

As far as working on Miss Fifty-six for a day or two, looks like I'm stuck. Bent over trimming a rose bush early this morning and couldn't raise up. Lower back muscle spasms. Dad-nab-it! :x Oh well, better me than the hubby.

Thanks for posting!  

M


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
Better get out the water wings!
We've had a lot of rain the last couple weeks, Nothing like You folks,
Haven't been able to mow the lawn. The only day without rain there 
was water standing in the lawn.  


" I sense urethane fumes in my kitchen again. 8-[ "

I bet a batch of cookies would mask the smell =D> 

Take care of the back, it'll be boat time soon!

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Cookies......... :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:
Are you kidding?!!? I won't even cook anything with those fumes. And, we are all electric. Scared I might blow us up. :shock: 

I think the worst is past us now. Only a few bands lingering behind. Perhaps this ole' back will be better tomorrow so I can get a little work done. I'm not one to "lay up" for long. [-X Too much to do and I get bored too easy. I've got seats to stain and urethane! :lol: 

(and...bolt the transom in, and bolt the dashes in, and polish the other side, and.......) :-({|=


----------



## Kismet

Take a picture of the shiny side, angle up so we can't tell the dash and stuff isn't in, and fercryin'outloud, don't aggravate that lower back...you know better!


:roll:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Kismet said:


> Take a picture of the shiny side, angle up so we can't tell the dash and stuff isn't in, and fercryin'outloud, don't aggravate that lower back...you know better!
> 
> 
> :roll:


 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
It's way, way better today! Still a bit sore, but thank you Lord, THANK YOU! [-o< 

A few sprinkles here and there, but I just might try buffing a bit today. I'll take a pic for you, shiny side.


----------



## WaterWaif

Onward!
Great gains. Especially the transom fit. A custom restoration. =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

WaterWaif said:


> Onward!
> Great gains. Especially the transom fit. A custom restoration. =D>



Thanks for your post! I appreciate your kind words and vote of confidence.  

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Here ya go Kis! Shiny side at an angle.

Did a bit of staining yesterday on the seats. Climbed in and out several times doing some measuring and lifted the tongue up to reset it on blocks. I'm paying the price today with a sore back again. :x Oh well...... I got my measurements, and, I got the tongue right where I want it. 

Have not buffed on it anymore. Sprinkles off and on. But, I will!


----------



## nlester

Pretty!


----------



## Kismet

That is wonderful work!

You are to be congratulated for your perseverance and skill. Get it protected soon, though. Oxidation is a relentless process.

I'd guess, from your various posts, you are accustomed to being given accolades, but certainly in this instance, you should be willing to accept high praise and admiration on your restoration--from the start you have shown an application of will power and determination that would be admirable in any field of endeavor.

VERY nicely done, M.

Hope the river boat is surviving this onslaught.

I say with great respect, wacherass in this weather.


=D> =D> =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

WOW! Kis, you caught me off guard. Thank you for your kind words of wisdom and understanding the compassionate love I have for this Ole Gal. Thank you!  

Yes Sir, I am driven. Growing up on a section of farm land, I was in the cotton field by the time I was 5 years old. We worked, and I mean WORKED. Daddy use to tell us, make one more round and then you can quit, for today. I have applied that ethic to almost every aspect of my life. Just about the time I think I am about to fall out, or just give up, I make one more round.  

I made up my mind early this morning that I would finish polishing and buffing her today. I am hot, sweaty, tired and dirty, but she's polished and buffed. I suppose I could have just jumped in the lake, but a nice cool shower is sounding pretty good. I will take pics for you.

I also re-installed some of her hardware, with new stainless bolts and lock nuts. The original ones are brass and I know they will tarnish again over time.

An added note:
I was blessed to have had the opportunity to thank my Daddy, and Mother, for teaching me how to work, before they passed away. [-o< Hard work never hurt us, it produced strong character with morals and integrity. :mrgreen: 

Thank you again Kismet! You are truly an inspiration! =D> 
Michelle


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

nlester said:


> Pretty!



Thank you! "Wax-on-Wax off"! tehehe


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Pics of Miss Fifty-Six polished and buffed out on both sides, the top and the transom. D-U-N....Done! \/


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I know I need to get down low and finish sanding the rub rail on the bottom side. If I were really doing it right, I would turn it upside down and rough sand the bottom, shoot it with etching primer and then that seaside color. AND, do all of that _before_ I install the wood on the inside. However......

I'm just ready to play with her for awhile. Our close friend that is the painter was here yesterday afternoon. He made a statement to me, "Girl, it's summer time! Polisher her so she is protected; etching primer on the inside; install the wood, the steering & controls and the motor. GO PLAY!"

Sounds good to me! :wink:


----------



## WaterWaif

whoa she's a beaut!
Work ethic from previous post shows.
A toast to ya on your efforts on the restoration of your boat.:
(I did not get vid to post but here's a link below.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc823UD0LeU


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

WaterWaif said:


> whoa she's a beaut!
> Work ethic from previous post shows.
> A toast to ya on your efforts on the restoration of your boat.:
> (I did not get vid to post but here's a link below.)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc823UD0LeU



Thank you so much! You are truly appreciated.  It means a lot to hear someone else say "she's a beaut"! I think she is a diamond in the rough. She's an old gal, with a few scratches and dings but she's got a lot of character and has weathered the storms for many, many years. All the hard work....She's worth it to me.  

Your link.......reminds me of Home. :wink: Thanks for posting. =D>
Been gone from Amarillo for 28 years. Seems like a life time ago. 482 miles ago, but, we never looked back! Love East Texas and the trees and the water, and very little wind. 8) However, I still go that one more round. :wink:


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
Miss 56 is looking GOOD.
You've come a long way with her.
But I have to agree with your painting buddy, 
It's time to get it wet and have some fun :beer: 
Keep up the good work.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks Steve AW!  

Life gets busy at times, but I did manage to install some more of her hardware today. I've got the old horn all apart, trying to figure out how to get it completely apart. It doesn't work, and I want to know why. :?: 

It's an old Spartan, round, squatty horn. Anybody know anything about them? I'll take a few pics and post.

If nothing else, I will just install it back on and buy a newer one that mounts under the dash, out of sight. She's just got to have her original horn back on her bow, though! It's part of her jewelry. :wink:

With the Good Lord willing, and the creek don't rise, I am going to get the inside in etching primer in the next day or two. [-o<


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Pics of the horn, disassembled.

I know the two screws coming up must be a negative and a positive. I just can't figure out how to separate the "guts" from the casing. Hubby tried to unscrew the horn, to no avail. Perhaps it does not come off. I did spray it all with PB Blaster.

I read somewhere that some of these horns were 12v and others were a different volt. I'll look that back up. I tried to wire direct using the lawn mower battery, and swapping the leads, as I have no idea which is pos and which is neg. Nothing happened. Nata...zitch.

Common sense tells me it's got rusted parts on the inside. If I could just get it off and see what I can clean up; break loose from the rust.

Any and all comments welcome!


----------



## CMOS

If you can't get to the guts you might want to try submerging the whole darn thing in something like Marvel Mystery Oil, or Automatic Transmission fluid.


CMOS


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

CMOS said:


> If you can't get to the guts you might want to try submerging the whole darn thing in something like Marvel Mystery Oil, or Automatic Transmission fluid.
> 
> 
> CMOS



I've got both. I'll try the Marvel and see what happens. Man, that thing is "welded" on with rust. Thanks for the suggestion. I truly appreciate you!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Made a trip to the auto parts store this morning. Bought more etching primer. By the time I picked up our grand daughter from VBS, it was already _hot_. Think I'll jump on that bright and early in the morning. :mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Friday, 6.26.2015:
6:45am - Washed & scrubbed inside of boat, rinsed really well and let dry.
Wiped down with Mineral Spirits, a section at a time, and let dry. Started in the front up under the bow with etching primer, a section at a time.

Mercy Me! Had a mask on, readers and a doo rag. I don't mind telling ya, I had to come up out of there a few times. :shock: I'm too old to be huffing paint, and, don't want to. [-X I need and want what brain cells I do have left. :lol: I bought 5 cans of primer, and used all 5, yesterday. I've got to go back and buy at least 3 more.

Took me awhile to get it where it is now, but all I lack now is the back mid section. I will go back and primer in between the seat cavities (maybe.....it will be closed off so what the heck?). I do have the floatation that goes in those cavities, well, the two back ones. The cockpit in the front is missing the front piece of aluminum for the seat, and the floatation. No prob. I think I've figured out a way to replace that piece and frame it for a seat. Any ideas are welcome! (Please keep in mind I am not broke out with money. 8-[ Otherwise, I'd just have one custom made.)

I don't mind telling you fellas I was a whooped puppy by 8pm last night. Hit the lake, then the shower, and then the bed. Whooped! 

An Added Note: The light spots are from the sun shining in through the holes on the bow for the horn and light. I did not miss any places. :LOL2: 

Family day today and tomorrow, and friends are here. I'll start up gain Monday morning. Hoping everyone has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## WaterWaif

I'm not sure on your horn. It may well not disassemble any farther. The contacts are similar to old auto ignition points. Sometimes cleaned with heavy paper or ignition file pulled through them. Or dollar bill.
Some automotive ones had a diaphragm(like a metal plate mounted with a pin through it's center?) that vibrated. A "clunk" instead of a beep was a sign trouble was brewing and sometimes adjusting could help if bugs or wasp nest's, rust on the edge ect .were not deadening it. Not sure I'd soak it, maybe compressed air could blow any residue out. 
A single screw, with more of a knob type head,(the thick round headed one in your pic with flat head kind..maybe) could be turned/adjusted to allow diaphragm to vibrate more or less. That adjustment screw sticks out from the horn with lots of threads showing usually.
Improper adjustment would result in horn not working if no vibration allowed (screw in too far, or backed out too far and not making proper contact), and tone changing as screw was loosened or tightened after contact was how to adjust.. Little travel in it's length required between too tight and too loose. Not much tension required and a loose screw could benefit from a tiny amount of med. strength loc-tite/thread locker. Even with threads wiped after dabbing them so not to get any on any critical part(s).
If you pulled that adjustment screw out that would keep it from working, among other possibilities.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks Waterwaif! I understand the diagrams, and understand what you are saying. Yes Sir, the adjustment screw is out right now, as I have it all apart. When I tried it on the lawnmower battery, all was still together, except the back was off. However, I did not try adjusting that screw, as it did not make any kind of noise. I will try that and see what happens. I have not soaked it, yet. In fact, I have just about decided to just put it back on and leave it alone. If I try to use a punch it will mess up the threads. If I try to pry on it, it will mess up the case.

Upon further research, I did see one out of the case so I know it does come out. The guy stated that the wires on the inside had rusted/worn and were not connected. He replaced the wires on the inside, and it worked.  Common sense tells me it is not getting connection, somewhere. Perhaps just the adjustment screw. :?: That might have to be a "winter" thing.

On one of the bolts on the mounting bracket, it had a nut that was rusted and "welded" on the bolt. I had to use my Drimmel to cut it off, but I did.  Replaced both nuts and bolts with SS.

Oh, one other thing; I did in fact find out it is a 12v. The older Spartons that were on Model A's were 6v. I also found out I can send it to a company in Nashville for refurbishment, but that's $$$. :shock: 

Thank you again for sharing your info. I truly, truly appreciate you! =D> I have saved your post to my hard drive for printing and reference.

The hubby says I need to put one of those *loud* horns on her that plays "Southern". What is it....Revellee? (misspelled) :LOL2: He also has a set of trumpets that came off a semi that are air. Believe me, they are LOUD! :LOL2: He custom made a small, carry along, air tank for them. They get used on 4th of July, regularly. :mrgreen: 

Thanks again! 
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Well guys,

Hubby tested the horn for me again yesterday. It has a direct short, so obviously the wires on the inside are rusted/broken. I got it all put back together today. I will just mount it back on the bow, for now. Thanks again for the info Waterwaif.  

Hubby was going to help me with the transom today but I couldn't. The ole' back is acting up, again. :x I guess I over worked it a little too much, too fast. Perhaps tomorrow. 8)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

The Transom IS IN!

As Madea says, "Hallaluyur and Thank The Lort"!!! :LOL2: 

I helped Hubby bucked all the rivets in this morning. I will drill the wood and put the nuts and bolts in this afternoon. (and the handles that go on the back). The horn is back on her bow as well. Ordered her a spot light yesterday to replace the one that is missing. 

Another step forward! 

Gotta figure out an aluminum top cap piece for the transom. #-o


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Nuts & Bolts in. Handles are on. Time to call it a day. 8)


----------



## Shoedawg

This boat is looking really good. I love the style. Keep up the great work. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Shoedawg said:


> This boat is looking really good. I love the style. Keep up the great work. Can't wait to see it finished.



Thank you Shoedawg! I appreciate your comments.  

It's been a long haul, but she's gettin' there. :wink:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Back dash is in, with the help of our 10 year old granddaughter today. =D> (No, that's not a scratch on it. A bird decided to "mark" it just before I took the pics :x ). Will tarp her after tomorrow.

Finished with the nuts and bolts across the back. I do have the nuts and bolts that go in the plate on the back, I just don't have the plate. :? Hubby says I'm going to have to improvise and go with some "C" channel for the cap and add a plate of aluminum on the outside, and about 4" on the inside (depending where the motor clamps go). I'll take that advice. 8)

Stained and urethaned the driver seat. More coats tomorrow.

Steering wheel ready to go on. Will bolt back on tomorrow.

Remote box taken apart and cleaned. I lubed with oil, but really needs some gear oil (I think). It sure is stiff. Any comments on how to loosen it up? As soon as it is greased, and easier to work, it is ready to be bolted back on.

Whew! I said, "WHEW"! Hit the lake at 4pm, hot and sweatin' like a man. (yuk)  

As we say in Texas, "I'm gonna have to holler calf rope, for today". This ole' gal is tired. Headed for a cool shower and some relaxation. :wink:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Spot light on (needs to be tighten down). Another coat of urethane on seats. Small SS bolts and nuts in holes where front cleats go. (They are missing. I will replace, when I find the exact ones.) Center back compartment primed.

Did not get steering wheel bolted on today. Had to call it quits and help hubby start getting ready for the holiday weekend. Mow, weed eat, wash picnic tables, etc....all that fun stuff when ya own lake property. :lol: Tomorrow, time to decorate Red, White & Blue! :USA1:


----------



## ScouterJames

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Well guys,
> 
> Hubby tested the horn for me again yesterday. It has a direct short, so obviously the wires on the inside are rusted/broken. I got it all put back together today. I will just mount it back on the bow, for now. Thanks again for the info Waterwaif.
> 
> Hubby was going to help me with the transom today but I couldn't. The ole' back is acting up, again. :x I guess I over worked it a little too much, too fast. Perhaps tomorrow. 8)



Some interesting reading here on the horn and a place to have it fixed if you're so inclined....

https://www.chris-craft.org/discussion/viewtopic.php?t=3507 

GREAT JOB btw - LOVE the read and jealous of that 'ol girl - BEAUTIFUL BOAT! Love that you see the beauty and take the time to restore her so she's around for another good many years!


----------



## Kismet

I know you call the boat, "Ms. Fifty-Six," but I just went through about eight pages of this thread and I keep finding myself thinking of her as

"The Lady of the Lake."

You're making her elegant and graceful, with polish (pun intended) and poise, much like her restoration owner. A Texas Lady...nothing quite like 'em.

_(It'd look nice on the transom, too. justsayin')_


:mrgreen:


----------



## huntinfool

Still looking good. 
You're making progress, won't be much longer and she'll be ready for a float test.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

ScouterJames said:



> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well guys,
> 
> Hubby tested the horn for me again yesterday. It has a direct short, so obviously the wires on the inside are rusted/broken. I got it all put back together today. I will just mount it back on the bow, for now. Thanks again for the info Waterwaif.
> 
> Hubby was going to help me with the transom today but I couldn't. The ole' back is acting up, again. :x I guess I over worked it a little too much, too fast. Perhaps tomorrow. 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting reading here on the horn and a place to have it fixed if you're so inclined....
> 
> https://www.chris-craft.org/discussion/viewtopic.php?t=3507
> 
> GREAT JOB btw - LOVE the read and jealous of that 'ol girl - BEAUTIFUL BOAT! Love that you see the beauty and take the time to restore her so she's around for another good many years!
Click to expand...


Thank you, Sir. I appreciate the info on the horn, and most certainly appreciate your comments. Glad you are enjoying the thread.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Kismet said:


> I know you call the boat, "Ms. Fifty-Six," but I just went through about eight pages of this thread and I keep finding myself thinking of her as
> 
> "The Lady of the Lake."
> 
> You're making her elegant and graceful, with polish (pun intended) and poise, much like her restoration owner. A Texas Lady...nothing quite like 'em.
> 
> _(It'd look nice on the transom, too. justsayin')_
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:



As always Kismet, ever so kind. Thank you.  

Her name was voted on by our family. Several names where tossed in the hat (so to speak). I like "Lady of the Lake"! Graceful it is. Thank you for thinking of her.

We have discussed putting her name on the back. I am not sure how much room there will be once the motor is mounted back on. We'll just have to take a look at it. Hubby wants to have custom decals made for her sides that say, "Miss Fifty-Six", in script. I like that idea as well.

Again, Much Appreciation!  
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

huntinfool said:


> Still looking good.
> You're making progress, won't be much longer and she'll be ready for a float test.



 

I did get her steering wheel on Friday, and her front dash is clamped on. I will bolt it on today. The seats are "ok", for now. I used the plywood that our son-in-law brought to me. I am _very_ appreciative to him for that. Somehow, they just don't look right. The seats need to be a solid board. Our good friend (the cabinet builder) is going to look in their "trash pile" today and see what he can find. But for now, at least she has the two back seats. No backs on them, just the seat.

I've had her controls all apart and cleaned them, but they are stiff. I've got to figure out somehow to oil/grease. The old black rubber on them is rotten and falling off. :? 

AND, a cap for the transom. #-o Not sure how to do that, but had a friend stop by over the weekend that owns a machine shop. I hope his quote isn't too pricey.

Thanks again for your comments and your support.  
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Several people stopped by over the weekend to just take a look at her. I've gotta tell ya fellas, made me feel so very proud. Hubby seemed excited that she is an eye catcher. I've also got to tell ya, Hubby has helped me more with her in the past week than ever before. [-o< He asked me how much a windshield was. :shock: I've known all along that I would have to order her one, at around $400. OUCH! I'm glad he didn't repeat his words of, "She's your money pit". Actually, all he said was, "Well, she is going to need one to make her complete." :wink: He even suggested we ride over to some dealerships and see what's in their bone yard in the way of brackets. I know the old windshields will be dull, cracked and scratched. But maybe, just maybe we can find one that will work. :?: Fingers crossed, and prayers! [-o< 

I'll take a few more pics today and post later.
M


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
Sounding real good!
It sounds like your Hubby is getting anxious to splash her.
Keep up the good work, Can't wait to hear the Splash!

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56




----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Inside aluminum plate; outside aluminum plate and transom cap. All out of scrap from the boys river barge build.  I am very appreciative to one of their friends (another one of my "kids") that cut it and bent it. [-o< 

I know I will have to maneuver and bend the cap at the corners, and possibly even cut it to make those curves. We'll see what happens. The plates are of a heavier gauge than the cap.

I'm going to try an old trick of using lipstick and/or wet fingernail polish to mark the holes that are already in the back of transom. I think polish will work best. While still wet, press the plate into place; remove quickly. The polish should mark exactly where you want to drill your holes. Lipstick will do the same. :mrgreen: If not, I'll have to drill from the outside thru the wood, clamp the plate and then drill from the wood side out to get thru the plate. Either way, I want to go back in the same old holes.

A few pics I took this evening.......


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Looking back at my pics, I noticed the old wooden stool up under the back of the boat. Hubby put it there for me so I didn't have to "ride it down" again. :LOL2: It works! Stabilizes it for me so I can get in the back and work.

I can't help but wonder what is going to happen when her motor is mounted back on. :?: Is she going to try to rare up? :shock: Guess we will find out pretty soon.

Note:
Remember the seats are temporary until I can get solid boards. :wink:


----------



## Kismet

From what I can see, it appears you're going to need to extend the tongue of the trailer, add another roller, move the winch forward, and move the boat up so that much more of the back weight rests on the axle and wheels.

I think. :?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Kismet said:


> From what I can see, it appears you're going to need to extend the tongue of the trailer, add another roller, move the winch forward, and move the boat up so that much more of the back weight rests on the axle and wheels.
> 
> I think. :?



I totally agree with the weight over the axles. You are absolutely right.  

The trailer is her original trailer. I know there were back wooden block braces on the trailer when it was new, but of course they are long gone. The runners were rotted off so I replaced with 2x4 scrap that we had, just to get by. The runners need to be 2x6's and longer. When it was new, the tongue could slide forward/backward to adjust, and, the winch was telescoping. Not sure when or who, but the tongue was spot welded in the position it is in, and the telescoping winch as well. To add to that, the handle to release the tilt has been cut off. It has bungee cords on it right now. I might have to ask my uncle about that. Maybe he can remember. #-o

A gent for South Texas that has the exact trailer was so very kind as to send me pics of his with the handle and spring. When the trailer is redone, those pieces will have to be manufactured and welded back on.

Also, the battery placement is on the right side, just under the back dash, in the floor. And, wood up in the front for the rumble seat. I know that will make a difference in weight towards the front as well.

As always, thank you for your comments and sharing your wisdom.  
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Her Captain......a year later, our grandson in _his_ old boat. :mrgreen: 

He informed me yesterday that he _needs_ to drive her on the water. I couldn't agree more. :wink: 
He also informed me, "Nana, you need to raise the seat so I can see to drive". :LOL2: 

Mounted the plates yesterday, but have to have another cap bent. Not long enough on the inside to catch the bolts coming thru. 8-[ ooops......

BTW: Used hot pink fingernail polish to mark the holes. It worked! 8) 
M


----------



## Kismet

You might consider just replacing the trailer with a new,used, one. The boat is the stunning original; the trailer adds less to the nostalgic package. For the money to do all that to the trailer you have might easily pay for a decent used trailer which just needed minor stuff like bearings and a paint job.


Save yourself time and aggravation and parts searching.


justsayin'


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I hear ya! Something to think about. :-k 

I've always wanted to keep her original. She does have her original motor and trailer. Guess I'll cross that bridge when I get to it.

Time to work on her controls and see what I can get done with those today. :? 
Can't get another cap bent until our little friend gets off work. That's ok........I can wait.


----------



## WaterWaif

Pink nail polish. Sure it works. :roll: 
At least to compensate for it's use the grandson has a hint of a future Evinrude owner glint in his eye. L.o.l..
Longer bunks should get you by for a while if you're not trailering it beyond the yard.
If you ever add slicks to bunks, keep a safety chain attached till boat is in the water.
I covered the whole surface of bunks and after dumping boat on launch, reloaded it and then stood it on end halfway down the ramp in a couple feet of water. #-o 
Would have made an educational video....


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

WaterWaif said:


> Pink nail polish. Sure it works. :roll:
> At least to compensate for it's use the grandson has a hint of a future Evinrude owner glint in his eye. L.o.l..
> Longer bunks should get you by for a while if you're not trailering it beyond the yard.
> If you ever add slicks to bunks, keep a safety chain attached till boat is in the water.
> I covered the whole surface of bunks and after dumping boat on launch, reloaded it and then stood it on end halfway down the ramp in a couple feet of water. #-o
> Would have made an educational video....



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
No, we won't be trailering her very far. We live on a lake, and, have a private ramp for small boats. I've backed her in the water using our Kawasaki Mule before. But, that was without her motor.

I wish I could have been watching your launch. It's funny, but I know it's not funny. Throughout the years, I've seen several incidents of loading/unloading boats at the public boat ramp. Some were funny, others were down right scary. :shock: 

The grandson....he just loves all boats. 8)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

A little more work done.
Control box taken back apart. Sanded, primed and painted, along with the levers/handles.
Back Lone Star decals put on both sides. The pics make them appear as if they are not straight, but they are. I suppose because the boat is at an angle. :roll: 

I got the cables to free up.  One end is missing that hooks to the motor.  I'll post a pic of it later. 

I am trying so hard to get this old gal on the water. Seems as though I take one step forward and two steps back ](*,) , but I won't give up. I Won't!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Waterwaif,

I was just reading your comments again;


> Pink nail polish. Sure it works. :roll:



Years ago, a general contractor taught me how to use either lipstick or nail polish to know exactly where to place the striker plate on a door facing. Just put some on the end of the deadbolt, shut the door and work the lock set to mark the spot. Works every time! :mrgreen: Worked for marking my existing holes, too.

Another little trick.....fingernail polish remover with acetone will take off permanent marker. :wink: 

Still waiting for my little friend to bend another piece of aluminum for the cap. His job has him really busy right now. That's ok....I will wait. opcorn:


----------



## WaterWaif

I've "borrowed" polish to enhance gun sites a few times. And to paint a couple fishing lures. Seldom garnered any applause from the bottles owner though..
A gal thought she would do me a favor once and cleaned my motorcycle helmet with nail polish remover. #-o


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Pics of the cable ends, before I cleaned them real good.

The control box ends are in good shape. I am missing one of the ends to the motor connection. I have located one at Mr. John's (johns old mercs) for $24.95. :shock: I've got the brass clevis pins that go on the motor brackets. Guess I better just bite the bullet and order it tomorrow from Mr. John. Gotta have it.

Got the box and levers all put back together this morning. Looks good, if I do say so myself. 8) I'll have to take it back apart to put the key switch in, but that's only two bolts. I just had to see what it looked like.  

We'll see what tomorrow brings. _Show is hot_, and our little grandson is under the weather.  Has a broken molar (baby tooth) that has to come out in a few days. He might stay with Nana instead of daycare tomorrow so Moma can go to work. Maybe he can help Nana wire the key switch. :wink:


----------



## CMOS

Can't wait to see her on the water! =D> 


CMOS


----------



## Steve A W

I can almost hear the SPLASH already !!
Take care of the little Guy, that's gotta hurt.

Steve A W


----------



## mirroman

I just found this thread and am amazed at the transformation and your dedication to making her as beautiful as she once was. Fantastic, I can't wait to see her in the water in all her new found glory.
Kudos to you fine folks for doing this.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

mirroman said:


> I just found this thread and am amazed at the transformation and your dedication to making her as beautiful as she once was. Fantastic, I can't wait to see her in the water in all her new found glory.
> Kudos to you fine folks for doing this.



Thank you, Sir. I truly appreciate your comments. I'm trying!  
Glad you are enjoying the thread. Stay tuned!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Well fellas, I'm at a standstill, again. ](*,) Mr. John hasn't answered me on the cable end, so posted a thread on the "Buy, Sell, Swap" for one. If any of you have one you'd like to sell, please PM me. I've searched ebay today, to no avail. I also posted on CL under boat parts by owner, and wanted. Sure hope one turns up.

Wish I knew if a newer one would work or not. I never realized there were so many different types and sizes. :shock: Gosh, I don't have a clue what size diameter this one is. Do any of you?

Thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.
M


----------



## Johnny

a quick look back at your cable ends, I see they look just like
my old 1979 Johnson controls.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Barefoot_Johnny said:


> a quick look back at the cable ends, I see they look just like
> my old 1979 Johnson controls.



Oh Really? I am not literate on cable ends. #-o I have some knowledge of how they work, but just not sure of what to buy. I will try to measure the diameter (and length) tomorrow morning. Perhaps that will give us some more info.

Thanks Mr. Johnny!


----------



## Steve A W

Michelle
Try asking for info on the AOMCI website. https://aomci.org/
You'll want to ask on the "Ask A Member" forum.
When You find out what You need, post an ad in the "Free Classifieds".
There are some members that really know Merc's.
Good Luck.

Steve A W


----------



## Johnny




----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thanks a mil guys! I really appreciate both of you.  

Just heard from Mr. John. He's shipping it out today. He has been so good to me throughout this whole build. He has talked me through several aspects of that old Merc, including helping me identify her. Really, really cool dude. 8) 

I've mentioned him before, but I must once again......if anybody needs parts for old Mercs, John McIntosh is The Man.
https://www.johnsmcintoshvintagemercuryoutboard.com/

And, if you need help, these guys on here are The Men! =D> =D> =D> You guys have helped me so much. I can never thank you enough. \/ Most of all, thank ALL of you for always treating me with respect. You fellas are the Best! :beer: 

On to the key switch so I can get these controls back together and mounted. :-k I spent several hours yesterday studying the diagrams. Had to finally just look away, as I was only confusing myself. With a clear mind, and a brand new day, perhaps I can get it done today.

Thanks again fellas!
M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Well, well, well......Confession time......
No wonder I was having trouble with the key switch. Apparently, I bought one for a riding lawn mower with a magneto.  Good grief Charlie Brown! 8-[ 

My bad....I went into O'Reilly's and asked for a 3 position key switch with a place for a magneto. Dude sold it to me and took my $15, no problem. That was last winter. Anybody need a key switch for a mower? :wink:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Mounted the control box back on to the boat. I know I will have to take the face back off to add in a key/ignition switch, and an electric choke button. Kind of getting ahead of myself on that, but, I've got to get the motor set with the controls hooked up. The foot has to come back off. It's stuck in gear. :x I think it will be easier to work on with it mounted to the boat with the controls hooked up. :-k Thanks to crazyman2, he advised me every step of the way in getting that foot back on in the first place. MUST be in forward gear. Well, the hubby and our neighbor thought it was in forward gear, so they bolted it back on. That was back in the spring. I was grateful they got her cranked up that day.  

Received the cable end from Mr. John yesterday.  

I'll tell ya fellas......it's awfully hard to restore an old boat on a tight budget. Some how, some way....."Good Lord willing and the creek don't rise". [-o< Yes, the hubby is right, she is my money pit. But, she's paid for and she's mine. (well, and my grandson's :mrgreen

Sometimes I feel like Johnny Cash.....one part at a time. :lol: 

I'll post a few pics later.......


----------



## Johnny




----------



## TexasLoneStar56

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
Absolutely!!!!

I was wondering if someone was going to comment about the "one part at a time". It's actually "One Piece At A Time". Telling my age, but I do remember the song, quite well. The only difference is, I'm paying for my pieces and parts. :LOL2:

Mr. Johnny, an elderly gent once told us, "A boat.....if you're gonna play, you're gonna pay"! Boy howdy is that the truth! :wink:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I promised a few pics.....
Control cable end is on and ready. Put the brass yokes back on the side of the motor, as well.

Still waiting for our little friend to bend the transom cap for me. Said he will tomorrow after work. I sure hope so.


----------



## Johnny

*BOAT* = *B*reak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand

LOL Johnny Cash knows how to build a car !! That song is still popular today.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWHniL8MyMM

I remember building a house a few years ago . . . and the roofing crew would sing
different songs . . . my favorite was . . . 

how do you build a house ? One Board at a Time, Sweet Jesus, One Board at a Time.
and the entire hymn would have words substituted with lumber, nails, hammers, etc.
(sniff, I miss those guys)

I for one, would be interested in seeing a pic of the new cable end you found for your motor.

Good Luck in your Build !!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Mr. Johnny, you crack me up! :roflmao: 

I will post a pic of the cable end for you. Thank you, Sir, for your kind words and continued support. And, thanks for reminding of an old hymn. 

I am going to screw those seats down today, even if they are temps. 

M


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

> I for one, would be interested in seeing a pic of the new cable end you found for your motor.



Here ya go Mr. Johnny. I will place the keeper bolt and roller pin when it is attached to the motor.

I did screw down those temporary seats this morning. I had a near "Oh my goodness" the other day when I stepped on one to get in the boat. Flew up on one side. :shock: I'm way too old be be thrown out of a boat, much less one that is on dry land. [-X


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I tried to use a manual brake machine this morning, as I got tired of waiting for our little friend. I found out that I am not strong enough to do any more than make a dent. :x (still waiting....)


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

One step forward, two steps back......
As I was figuring out the wiring on the external lead to the control box, I had to cut the binding back. What I found was crumbling insulation; dry rotted.  The more I cut back (in 3" intervals), the more I found. I was devastated, knowing another external harness was going to be $$$. It blew the wind right out of my sails.  A new key switch was the least of my worries.

I had to just stop and pray about it. The next morning, I started again, cutting away in 3" intervals. By this time, I was only 3' from the head, but I finally got to good wires. Thank You Lord, THANK YOU! [-o< 

So....I've got to splice in, all six wires, for the other 8' I cut off. That's ok! I can do that!  Hubby says let him look at it, before I buy the wire, to make sure I buy the right stranded gauge. I'll butt connect them and heat shrink. Will need to put it in a loom, but don't want split loom. I'm thinking a black water hose and heat shrink. Comments?

BTW: The battery leads are in good shape. [-o< 

(still waiting on the aluminum to be bent for the transom cap) opcorn: 

Since I am at a stand still on all of the above, I think I will sand a bit on the underneath side of the rub rail today. Hey, I've gotta do something besides mow! :-k


----------



## Johnny

in _my_ world, I would run all new wires from the control box back to the motor terminal block.
Crimp on new eyelet terminal ends.
If you have a quick-disconnect plug between the motor and control box, I would take it out
and run straight wires from point "A" to point "B".
then, put all the wires in a plastic loom to make it look nice plus keep them all together.
Well worth the extra effort and small expense and NO WORRIES later on down the river with all new wires.

jus my Dos Centavos


how do you rewire a boat ???? One Wire at a Time, Sweet Jesus, One Wire at a Time !!!!!


----------



## WaterWaif

If you don't want split wire loom then use hose. I wouldn't have much to say about it if there watching, it's your boat!
But, being brave from a safe distance....Split loom allows easier testing/diagnosing of shorts down the road, or replacing one wire in a run. Cleaner friction points instead of marking/rubbing what it touches and once rubber starts to break down it's messy.
We see looms last quite a while. Rubber hose in the sun ,a few years, maybe.
If you are only going to be covering the splice area and want it sealed, then hose will work. Should the splice ever need checking the hose can be sliced open lengthwise. If it's going to be tight sliding hose over the splice there is a wire pulling lube electricians use if you have any around.( Electricians or wire pulling lube.)
Liquid electrical tape seals gaps around connectors if a critical location and a gap won't seal from heatshrink, careful if ever used it can be messy if applied too heavy. 
I spliced a transducer cable(ooops, flipped the boat on to it one winter) and coated it with it and it worked great.

You are gaining. =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Mr. Johnny,

The internal wiring harness was in great shape. It is all hooked back up and ready to go. I did all of that last winter when I tore that old motor down and went back up with it.

I did not consider there could possibly be another way. And I surely did not think about directly hook everything up. Thank you for that idea. I'll pass that info on to the hubby and see what he thinks about it. It may be a better way to go. I just hate splices, but I do know that they can be done safely and sufficiently...
One wire at a time Sweet Jesus!  

Thanks!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Waterwaif,

I'm talking about running a hose the whole 8' of new wire. Use it like a loom, so to speak. My thought on that is so that all new wires are in a loom, and up, out of the way from any water. I would go past the splice and overlap the old rubber loom; zip tie and heat shrink it there. 

Funny you mentioned an electricians lube. It's almost like a dry lube. No friction; no oily mess. Yes, Sir, I know what it is. I also understand what you are saying about a split loom being easier to find shorts, or run another wire. It is. There again, I am just thinking about being water proof. Perhaps I am not thinking about it right.

See, this is why I appreciate you guys so much. Y'all make me think outside the box.


----------



## Johnny

Yeah, I am talking about the split loom also.
and in my world, any wire that is not spliced, is waterproof.
I guess i have fixed too many previous owners shortcuts in the electrical dept.

and here is my next "project" . . . just got it home 30 minutes ago.


gonna give the old girl a warm bubble bath, spray on some perfume,
small glass of red wine, slap on some lipstick and this old girl is gonna SHINE tonight LOL

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=139&p=394447#p394447






.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

NICE! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## CMOS

If you add length by splicing, you are going to solder the connections, right? Soldering is the way to go, and easy to do. 

CMOS


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

CMOS said:


> If you add length by splicing, you are going to solder the connections, right? Soldering is the way to go, and easy to do.
> 
> CMOS



Butt connections and heat shrink, I think, but I could be wrong. Hubby says he'd like to see me add in water proof fuses at the splice. Since he is the "wiring genus" in this family, guess I'll take his advice. (He'll probably end up wiring it anyway.....he's a perfectionist on wiring.) I suppose since he wires semi's and big motor homes, he _might_ know what he's doing on a little 6 strand loom. :wink:

Key switch won't be here for another week or so. That's ok, I want to play with my grand kids anyway. :mrgreen:

So, for now, think I'll throw a tarp on her to keep this 100* heat and sun off her new wood. I'll post back when I have good news and more progress on her.  

M


----------



## CMOS

Even butt connection can oxidize. Soldering is a hermetic connection and will never oxidize. Betcha hubby can handle a soldering iron.  


CMOS


----------



## Johnny

a dab of dielectric grease into each end of the butt connector,
crimp and heat shrink...... (second choice to soldering)
Also, in soldered connections, a dab of grease and heat shrink.
Also, on the socket ends of light bulbs.
Also, on the connectors to the ignition switch and at the motor block.


and all your connections will be happy happy happy


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

CMOS,
I bet he does too. :wink: 

Mr. Johnny,
Thanks!


----------



## Kismet

Small thread veer, sorry, but just saw this beauty in CL and were I 20 years younger, I'd be on the phone getting directions, in spite of the price. 

1954 Alumacraft Merry M, 14ft...very clean for its years. Pricey at $2500 w/ trailer, but I've already fallen in love and I haven't even seen the craft in real life. It has lights AND siren! 

I've no connection with the listing except for a wistful longing. 

https://madison.craigslist.org/boa/5139264331.html




_(you may now return to your regular programming.)_


----------



## satx78247

TexasLoneStar56,

BEAUTIFUL. = You're my heroine!!!!

yours, satx


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Thank you satx!  

Kismet,
I love it! =D> Yes, pricey, but a timeless beauty. 8) Keep us posted!

_(returning to regularly scheduled programming, "Still Waiting".)_ :roll:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Howdy my Tinboat friends!

I've been busy with life, and avoiding this Texas heat for the past few weeks. 8-[ 
I am about to get revved back up! Have a few things to get on order next week so that I can move forward. I'll post again in a few days with some progress.

Thanks for the kind words and support. I truly, truly appreciate all of you helping me throughout this entire project. What an awesome group! =D> =D> =D> 

M


----------



## Steve A W

Hello M
I figured it got hot down there when we didn't hear from You.
We had some cooler weather this week and it felt good!
Keep up the good work. The splash will be soon!

Steve A W


----------



## Johnny

M, I was wondering if you ever went back to the boat horn ??
I am looking at a vintage 1960s horn now on e-bay that does not work, but, 
from the internal photos, it is not rusted or corroded, very clean inside and am thinking it would be
simple (hopefully) to fix vs $90+ for one that does work.
I have found the correct 12v stainless spot light, bow navigation light (with blue lens)
and now am working on the type of horn like yours that will match the spot light.
Also found the correct large compass that will be painted white.
Cheers !!










.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve A W said:


> Hello M
> I figured it got hot down there when we didn't hear from You.
> We had some cooler weather this week and it felt good!
> Keep up the good work. The splash will be soon!
> 
> Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Mr. Johnny,

No, Sir, I have not tried to do anything else to the old horn. I just mounted it back on, as is, for now.
Looks like you have found some "prizes"! :mrgreen: Ebay has a lot to offer in the way of vintage boat parts and hardware. I window shop on there several times a week. There is such gratification finding an old part, order it in, clean it, polish it and mount it. I'm like a kid at Christmas when I get boat parts in the mail.  Congrats on your finds! Nice!!!! =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Kismet

Well, you obviously have a fan club, M. 

Maybe you should consider touring with the boat when its done, maybe have demonstration seminars, trading cards, and posters.

_justsayin'_


=D> :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Ok fellas......I went to a machine shop just outside of Tyler today. A long time friend owns it. He is customizing an aluminum transom cap for Miss Fifty-Six. He looked at the piece of aluminum that I tried to bend. Said it wasn't heavy/thick enough. He has seen the boat, so he knows what I'm trying to do. I trust his wisdom, his work, and his word. Says it will be ready in a day or two.

The price :?: I don't know, yet. It might put my wallet in a tail spin. :shock: Even if it does, I know it will be right and fit like a glove.  

Stay tuned...I'm revved up! opcorn:

I'm like the fat kid in the candy store; I've boat parts coming in! :LOL2:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

I've got parts!  

Got a call from the machine shop on Friday. The transom cap will be ready the latter part of the week.

Went over to a boat repair shop last week. Picked up two front rope cleats off an old rotted down wooden Chris Craft. They look really close to the ones that were originally on Miss Fifty-Six. 8) 

The wiring harness came in today for her motor, along with the nose cone.

Wiring up to the plug tomorrow. Finally!  

Pics and more updates in a few days.....


----------



## Steve A W

Cool :!: 
That splash is getting closer  

Steve A W


----------



## WaterWaif

Yaaah parts!

Gonna be a shake down cruise out of the deal...eventually. =D>


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

A little update:
Hubby helped me set the corners/curves on the transom cap. The middle is too tight. Had to break the welds to get the corners in, which didn't take too much. A couple of good hits with a rubber mallet body hammer and they broke.  Might have to have another middle piece made that is a bit wider. I forgot to accommodate for the plates when I had it made. 8-[ Oh well....it is what it is.


----------



## WaterWaif

Wam bammer hammer sounds like my kind of custom adjustments too. 8) 

Long as you see a way to get it how you want or can accept it, it's progress.


----------



## Steve A W

Oh well live and learn #-o 
Just keep chuggin along.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Pics of the transom cap.
Broke welds left and right sides.
Tried to fit it straight down; whipped on it a little; still too tight. Won't go all the way down. :x 
Hey, but he corners/curves fit really good!


----------



## Kismet

Years ago, I had a mechanic whose basic repair philosophy was: "If it doesn't fit, get a bigger hammer."


You may have met him. :roll: 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 


Looking good, Maam.


----------



## Steve A W

Bummer  
The other welds look great.
Oh well, back to the old drawing board.

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Kismet said:


> Years ago, I had a mechanic whose basic repair philosophy was: "If it doesn't fit, get a bigger hammer."
> 
> 
> You may have met him. :roll:
> 
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Looking good, Maam.



:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 
I think I have met him! :wink: He told me, "you're using too much finesse; get a bigger hammer and whip on it a little harder". I was trying not to dent/mark it, and used a block of wood, but still have some marks on it. I know aluminum is unforgiving.

Steve AW,
Yes, perhaps back to the drawing board. :?


----------



## Steve A W

Hey Texas Lonestar
How's it going?

Steve A W


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Steve A W said:


> Hey Texas Lonestar
> How's it going?
> 
> Steve A W



At a stand still. I have tried and tried to get the center of the transom cap to fit, to no avail. :x 
I'll post again when I have made progress.
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Kismet

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> Steve A W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Texas Lonestar
> How's it going?
> 
> Steve A W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a stand still. I have tried and tried to get the center of the transom cap to fit, to no avail. :x
> I'll post again when I have made progress.
> Thanks for asking!
Click to expand...



Well, _some_ of us are really anxious to get this boat out on the water, you know.

 [-o< :mrgreen: [-o< ​


----------



## WaterWaif

Kismet said:


> TexasLoneStar56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve A W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Texas Lonestar
> How's it going?
> 
> Steve A W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At a stand still. I have tried and tried to get the center of the transom cap to fit, to no avail. :x
> I'll post again when I have made progress.
> Thanks for asking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _some_ of us are really anxious to get this boat out on the water, you know.
> 
> [-o< :mrgreen: [-o< ​
Click to expand...


X2!


----------



## CMOS

Well, _some_ of us are really anxious to get this boat out on the water, you know.

 [-o< :mrgreen: [-o< ​[/quote]

X2![/quote]



X3



CMOS :mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

You guys are something else! =D> Can't tell ya how very much I appreciate the encouragement.

I've got to take her over to a shop to have a welder remake the center cap and weld it on. I'm trying to arrange that for this week. I'll keep ya posted!

Thanks again for the posts!


----------



## satx78247

TexasLoneStar56,

LOOKING forward to the "splash" photos.

Btw: I bought a Black/White 1959 TEXAS MAID OSPREY on a 1959 San Antonio-BUILT trailer. = Once we got all the trash & junk out of the boat & washed it well, SURPRIZE, SURPRIZE, the original factory paint is NICE (under years of accumulation of just plain dirt) & needs only polishing/waxing.
(The rest of the "re-modeling job" will be taking the seats to "Miss Terri", San Antonio's diva of boat upholstery for RED/WHITE cushions for the seats & installing the 35HP Johnson OB/controls.)

The 1959 trailer needs sandblasting, repainting & new carpeting on the bunks, however.
(That's likely to be the hardest part of the job.")
Color me: PLEASED.

yours, satx


----------



## Kismet

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> You guys are something else! =D> Can't tell ya how very much I appreciate the encouragement.
> 
> I've got to take her over to a shop to have a welder remake the center cap and weld it on. I'm trying to arrange that for this week. I'll keep ya posted!
> 
> Thanks again for the posts!




Darn! I wish I'd thought to suggest that to you!


_*silly me, silly silly me.*_


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

:lol: Right!

She has a tarp on her for now. Leaves are beginning to fall. I will keep you guys posted on any progress made. It's been a hurry up and wait with the welder. :|


----------



## Steve A W

Texas Lonestar

We,re all pulling for You.
I know the splash isn't too far away.

Steve A W


----------



## Billinthedesert

Did our friend ever launch her Lone Star? Great thread.


----------



## CMOS

Yeah, we need an update on this project.


CMOS :mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

Hey guys, thanks for asking. I’m sorry to say, I’ve not finished her. She is parked on the back of our property with a tarp covering her. Her motor is still on the stand in the barn. I just lost interest. Perhaps some day I will uncover her and finish what I started. When I do, you guys will be the first to know! 

Thanks again for asking, and many thanks for all of the great advice!

Respectfully,
M


----------



## Billinthedesert

Ma'am, this is a real risk in this hobby. I am debating taking on a project similar to yours, but do not have a great track record -- or your skill, tools or resources. Probably oughta pass. A Lone Star Clipper isn't exactly a perfect choice for fishing anyway. Thanks again for all that you put into this thread.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

You are welcome, Sir! I sincerely hope, in some small way, the information on this thread will help someone else, with a few laughs along the way. These guys are truly a gift of knowledge and have freely shared.

Best of luck to you!

Respectfully,
M


----------



## Billinthedesert

Thank you M. Have a great Fourth. Oh-- and I succumbed to the temptation anyway.


----------



## CMOS

Billinthedesert said:


> Thank you M. Have a great Fourth. Oh-- and I succumbed to the temptation anyway.




Good for you! This is a great project, and we'd all be happy to help.

Where are you located?



CMOS


----------



## Billinthedesert

CMOS, I am in Alamogordo, New Mexico -- not the greatest place to keep a boat!


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

That’s awesome! Thrilled for you! Please do post the name of your thread here so that everyone can follow it. Thank you for sharing!
From The Piney Woods of East Texas~
:USA1: :USA1: 
M


----------



## CMOS

Billinthedesert said:


> CMOS, I am in Alamogordo, New Mexico -- not the greatest place to keep a boat!





Dood - there is not so much as a puddle of water anywhere near you! LOL! :mrgreen: 


CMOS


----------

